# My new Q9650 overclocked to 3.6ghz (400x9)



## Q9650 (Jul 4, 2010)

I just got my new Intel Q9650!!!

This is my current Intel core2quad Q9650 overclock at 3.6ghz (400x9) with just 1.12volts vcore!!

CPU VID: 1.2250v
FPO/Batch:L009B453
Stepping: E0 SLB8W
Pack date: 5/3/2010

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6514/84840642.png

CPU retail box! >>> http://img594.imageshack.us/i/sdc11149.jpg/


----------



## Flibolito (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome bro I swear that series was one of the best ever especially for overclocking at low temps/voltage. In my opinion these chips are whats still keeping the 775 socket in the game, I love my 9550. Your going to have so much fun with that thing


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 4, 2010)

the problem here is that it is summer ambient temperature is 26oC! I bet that in winter time temps would fall so much that i can hit 4.2ghz with a bit more voltage on the vcore! I am so greatful i own this cpu! what a beast man! smokes the hell on anything i throw at it!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 4, 2010)

very nice chip and excellent work my friend


----------



## Flibolito (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah that 12 meg lvl2 cache is awesome. A sick chip especially for gaming, I'll use mine for a loooong time.


----------



## Maban (Jul 4, 2010)

My Q9550 needs 1.27V for just 3.4GHz... Needless to say I'm jealous.


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 7, 2010)

My CPU retail box!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2010)

I was very pleased with my Xeon X3370, which was the same exact processor as the Q9650.

I'd still be using it now in my main rig if it wasn't for the board starting to give out, and having a perfectly good P55 board that I was trying to sell, and MicroCenter's awesome $200 deal on 875K i7s...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2010)

i have the same chip and it does the same thing. although, have you stress tested that OC yet?


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 7, 2010)

Maban said:


> My Q9550 needs 1.27V for just 3.4GHz... Needless to say I'm jealous.



Get rid of that Maximus and get yourself a nice UD3P...plenty more in that CPU of yours and I suspect at lower volts too.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 7, 2010)

What did you set the vcore in the bios at?


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 7, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Get rid of that Maximus and get yourself a nice UD3P...plenty more in that CPU of yours and I suspect at lower volts too.



that board is not ddr3 so it sucks for me


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 7, 2010)

I will say it (UD3P) is probably the best board there is for S775 quads (any S775?)..aside from the GB Extreme or whatever that's called; a lot more money either way.


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 7, 2010)

My current 3.6ghz OC 400x9 bios settings on the maximus extreme

Ai Overclock Manual

CPU Ratio Setting 9
FSB Frequency 400
FSB Strap to North Bridge Auto
PCIE Frequency 100

DRAM Timing Control Manual
DRAM Frequency DDR3-1600
DRAM Command Rate 1T

CAS# Latency 7
RAS# to CAS# Delay 6
RAS# Precharge 6
RAS# Active Time 20
RAS# to RAS# Delay Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time Auto
Write Recovery Time Auto
Read to Precharge Time Auto

Read To Write Delay(S/D) Auto
Write to Read Delay(S) Auto
Write to Read Delay(D) Auto
Read To Read Delay(S) Auto
Read To Read Delay(D) Auto
Write To Write Delay(S) Auto
Write To Write Delay(D) Auto

DRAM Static Read Control Disabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control Disabled

Ai Clock Twister Strong
Ai Clock Skew for Channel A Auto
Ai Clock Skew for Channel B Auto
Ai Transaction Booster Enabled
Boost Level 3

CPU Voltage 1.15 vdrop 1.12
CPU PLL Voltage 1.50
North Bridge Voltage 1.35
DRAM Voltage 1.80
FSB Termination Voltage 1.2
South Bridge Voltage 1.075
Loadline Calibration Disabled
CPU GTL Reference 0.63x
North Bridge GTL Reference 0.67x
DDR3 Channel A REF Voltage Auto
DDR3 Channel B REF Voltage Auto
DDR3 Controller REF Voltage Auto
SB 1.5 Voltage Auto

CPU Spread Spectrum Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum Disabled


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 7, 2010)

hot damn look at that low voltage


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 8, 2010)

XPGURU, run Everest benchmark and post a pic of the results.


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> XPGURU, run Everest benchmark and post a pic of the results.



which benchmark? system stability test?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweet sweet clock man. Congrats.


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 8, 2010)

New overclock!!! 

3.8ghz 425x9

Vcore in bios is 1.300v
x38 voltage is 1.61v

This CPU is looking very very good!!!! I am stunned!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2010)

xpguru, is your memory 1:1 or are you just leaving it at stock?


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> xpguru, is your memory 1:1 or are you just leaving it at stock?



my ram is 1:1 with the fsb

1700mhz fsb
1700mhz ddr3

my ddr3 kit is a pair of 2gb Corsair XMS3 DHX part# CM3X2G1600C9DHX

running them @ 7-7-7-20 1T 1.90volts


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2010)

XPGURU said:


> my ram is 1:1 with the fsb
> 
> 1700mhz fsb
> 1700mhz ddr3



what ram do you have?


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 8, 2010)

with this ram is can go 1800mhz with cas8 @ 2.0volts! awesome ram!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2010)

XPGURU said:


> with this ram is can go 1800mhz with cas8 @ 2.0volts! awesome ram!



sorry, i dont see what ram you've got. you should fill out your system specs.


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 8, 2010)

ok my system specs are now filled have a peek..enjoy


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

nice clocks, now push that beast higher lmo


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 9, 2010)

I cannot push it beyond 3.8ghz right now cause summer heat is holding me back! my corsair h-50 cpu cooler is showing what is capable of for reaching 3.8ghz in this hot season!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 9, 2010)

here is mine @ 1.25v







Really got lucky with this one


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 9, 2010)

holy crap! vid 1.175! very lucky to own that chip! nice temps and voltages


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> here is mine @ 1.25v
> 
> http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/Thakkerson/1-10.jpg
> 
> Really got lucky with this one



can you specify your cpu batch #? 

thanks


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 9, 2010)

Here are my IntelBurnTest results! 





hmm my cpu @ 3.8GHZ is a bit faster than yours @ 4ghz!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 9, 2010)

These things still worth almost $300 and have stayed in demand, at least according to eBay activity.


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 9, 2010)

i bought mine from ebay for 200euros only!!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 10, 2010)

Q9650 said:


> can you specify your cpu batch #?
> 
> thanks


I cant.. lol. Got it 2nd hand and was already lapped  ... box was not also given, 1st owner threw it away.. is there a way I can see it from Everest or something?




Q9650 said:


> hmm my cpu @ 3.8GHZ is a bit faster than yours @ 4ghz!


I have crappy GFlops lol.. have 2 antivirus in the background plus other crap


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I cant.. lol. Got it 2nd hand and was already lapped  ... box was not also given, 1st owner threw it away.. is there a way I can see it from Everest or something?
> 
> 
> 
> I have crappy GFlops lol.. have 2 antivirus in the background plus other crap



I guess you cannot:shadedshu


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 10, 2010)

Q9650 said:


> I guess you cannot:shadedshu



Well it says here, 1.17v vid is L837B694

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/436043-q9650-club.html
Guy was hurting it though lol. 1.27v for a 3.6 -_-


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Well it says here, 1.17v vid is L837B694
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/436043-q9650-club.html
> Guy was hurting it though lol. 1.27v for a 3.6 -_-



1.27v for a 3.6ghz is a bit high on a 45nm quadcore...mine needs 1.15volts for 3.6ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 10, 2010)

I bought one of those the first week they came out.... lovely chip, I think I ran mine 24/7 at 4.2gig on something like 1.275V and topped her out at 4.5gig but that tooke me something like 1.475V, I had an Asus P5Q Deluxe, but most of the half decent Gigabyte boards could get better results than I did with the Asus.


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 10, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I bought one of those the first week they came out.... lovely chip, I think I ran mine 24/7 at 4.2gig on something like 1.275V and topped her out at 4.5gig but that tooke me something like 1.475V, I had an Asus P5Q Deluxe, but most of the half decent Gigabyte boards could get better results than I did with the Asus.



the Q9650 E0 is the best quad for the socket 775 platform no doubt!


----------



## Maban (Jul 11, 2010)

What are and how do you use the GTL References? Would I be able to get better clocks by changing them? I've gotten my chip to 3.825GHz but I've never changed the GTL's.


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 11, 2010)

Maban said:


> What are and how do you use the GTL References? Would I be able to get better clocks by changing them? I've gotten my chip to 3.825GHz but I've never changed the GTL's.



go here >>>> http://www.ocxtreme.org/main/?q=node/1


----------



## mm67 (Jul 11, 2010)

Q9650 said:


> Here are my IntelBurnTest results!
> 
> [url]http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/4200/58365434.png[/URL]
> 
> hmm my cpu @ 3.8GHZ is a bit faster than yours @ 4ghz!



What kind of ambient temperature do you have to get so high temps ? Here in Finland its unusually hot now so ambient temperature in room is 31 °C but I still don't get so high temps using similar Vcore but much higher FSB.





Our cooling should be pretty much equal, I use Megahalems with a Silverstone FM121 fan.


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 11, 2010)

mm67 said:


> What kind of ambient temperature do you have to get so high temps ? Here in Finland its unusually hot now so ambient temperature in room is 31 °C but I still don't get so high temps using similar Vcore but much higher FSB.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36894&stc=1&d=1278858099
> 
> Our cooling should be pretty much equal, I use Megahalems with a Silverstone FM121 fan.



here in malta we currently have temps reaching the 30s and my computer room is small so heat builds up quickly causing my cpu temp to rise abit more


----------



## mm67 (Jul 11, 2010)

Q9650 said:


> here in malta we currently have temps reaching the 30s and my computer room is small so heat builds up quickly causing my cpu temp to rise abit more



Pretty much same here, outside temperature is now 29. Tomorrow and Tuesday should be even warmer. On Tuesday old record for highest temperature in Finland (35.9 °C from 1914) may be broken. Not really best weather for overclocking.


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 11, 2010)

Overcloking in the summer is a tough job even if you have water cooling! i hate summer! Everything gets hot and sweating like a beast!


----------



## mm67 (Jul 11, 2010)

Better to do testing in night time.

Luckily on my Q9550 system there really isn't any more testing to do without getting new memory sticks. I'm currently using cheap 2GB Transcend Jetram's that are only rated for 800 MHz but they seem to run nicely with 485 FSB which is pretty good for just about the cheapest sticks you can get. That just seems to be the absolute maximum for those sticks, looser timings or higher voltage don't help. Considering current RAM pricing and the fact that DDR2 is soon obsolete I'm not very interested in buying new sticks. Guess I just have to settle with 4.12 GHz, at least that is 24/7 stable for me.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 11, 2010)

Also here is my 24/7 stable q9550 overclock, Everything is perfect- and its been running like this for almost a year now. 

I re-did the test and it was stable 100- runs strait at maximum- and it hasnt crashed sense.





1.184 volts is the stock voltage of the processor.


keep going man, you have a great chip, dont want to bum you out with my silly chip, you have a q9650 ive always wanted a q9650!!! 



PS: I havae a H50 cooler in a antec 902 with dual fans - Set it up right, and its perfect cooling for a q9550.


----------



## mm67 (Jul 11, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> 1.184 volts is the stock voltage of the processor.



LLC enabled and on load ? Our Q9550's have same VID but with stock voltage I can't use FSB higher than 460.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 11, 2010)

3volved. I think you q9550 is Golden. 

I still have faith in highend s775 systems. Great performance for $ if you can get the right chip.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 11, 2010)

mm67 said:


> LLC enabled and on load ? Our Q9550's have same VID but with stock voltage I can't use FSB higher than 460.



LCC Enabled

I had to Enable LCC or it would lock up on the SUPER Pi benchmark

But it was completely stable with LCC enabled just at stock voltage to run the Super Pi benchmark 

First i thought i was stable at 1.216volts with LCC enabled for a 24/7 clock- Tried Intel Burn test instead of Prime 95 and locked up after the second run.

Pumped it to 1.265000 in bios with LCC enabled- Windows at 1.232 volts and it was rock stable.

Good chip


----------



## mm67 (Jul 11, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> LCC Enabled
> 
> I had to Enable LCC or it would lock up on the SUPER Pi benchmark
> 
> ...



I use pretty much same voltages, maybe I have to buy some faster memory sticks after all  I think this chip would also pretty easily go over 4.5 GHz.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 11, 2010)

mm67 said:


> I use pretty much same voltages, maybe I have to buy some faster memory sticks after all  I think this chip would also pretty easily go over 4.5 GHz.



If i had more overclocking tools.


I would have dam fried the chip just to feel good getting the trouphy cup on hwbot.org 

4.85+Ghz


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 11, 2010)

After much digging I've finally come up with a SS I meant posting in the first place.

Thanks to 3d for reminding me to look.  









Keep pushing, your chip has more.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 11, 2010)

How do you people to that??? You either have insane skills or chips (or both). I have to 1.216V only at 3.4 GHz. Anyone want to help me get better clocks with lower voltages? lol





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 11, 2010)

Is it true if enabling loadline calibration on asus mobo will kill or reduce the lifetime of a 45nm quadcore cpu like q9550/q9650?


----------



## mm67 (Jul 11, 2010)

I was wondering some of these Gflop readings but using 32-bit mode really seems to cut them down.





That's how much my chip needs Vcore at full load running at 4.12 GHz. Not much


----------



## mm67 (Jul 11, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> How do you people to that??? You either have insane skills or chips (or both). I have to 1.216V only at 3.4 GHz. Anyone want to help me get better clocks with lower voltages? lol



Have you tried something real simple like this:

```
Load-Line Calibration..........................[ Disable ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.225].............................[ Normal  ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ].......................[ Normal  ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...............................[ Normal  ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]........................[ Normal  ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ].......................[ 1.26   ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]..................[ Normal ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]..............[ Normal ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]........................[ Normal ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ].......................[ Normal ]
```

With these voltage settings I can use any FSB from 333 to 425 and system is rock stable.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 11, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> LCC Enabled
> 
> I had to Enable LCC or it would lock up on the SUPER Pi benchmark
> 
> ...



Amazing chip more like!  On that old Asus motherboard my old 9650 needed quite a lot of volts once I went beyond 4.2gig, I have attached an old screenie from a 2006 run.....


----------



## d3fct (Jul 11, 2010)

those are some very nice volts, was able to bench my 9650 at 4.4-4.5 with 1.5 volts in bios..sounds like your the proud parent of a golden child..


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 11, 2010)

mm67 said:


> Have you tried something real simple like this:
> 
> ```
> Load-Line Calibration..........................[ Disable ]
> ...





So far, with these settings I got this;

Vcore (BIOS).............................. Result
1.225..............................Windows Logo > BSOD
1.231V............................Windows Logo > BSOD
1.237V............................Logon Screen > BSOD
1.243V............................2 tests Intelburntest > BSOD

I think this Q9550 is just a bad OCer.


EDIT: BTW, what is MCH Core? And Why on idle my voltage 1.216 and load 1.184 > BSOD


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 11, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> So far, with these settings I got this;
> 
> Vcore (BIOS).............................. Result
> 1.225..............................Windows Logo > BSOD
> ...



LLC (VDroop), and whats your NB volts?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 11, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> LLC (VDroop), and whats your NB volts?



LLC is Disabled. NB = MCH CORE? If so, 1.26.


----------



## mm67 (Jul 11, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> So far, with these settings I got this;
> 
> Vcore (BIOS).............................. Result
> 1.225..............................Windows Logo > BSOD
> ...



I could probably use these settings even with a stock cooler, ambient temperature now is 31 and I am sweating put cpu runs cool


----------



## mm67 (Jul 11, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> LLC is Disabled. NB = MCH CORE? If so, 1.26.



You might need more volts on MCH, you seem to be using 4 sticks. I only have 2.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 11, 2010)

mm67 said:


> I could probably use these settings even with a stock cooler, ambient temperature now is 31 and I am sweating put cpu runs cool
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36903&stc=1&d=1278885778



I hate you people with your low voltages and high clocks...


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 11, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> I hate you people with your low voltages and high clocks...



Your motherboard is the issue.


I hear the ep45"T"-ud3p was a disaster almost- people could barly push FSB on the board, enabling ddr3 on that board design made it take a crap on overclocking.

Just stick with ddr2 with the quads unless you can afford a Asus rog motherboard or some silly DFI board.

Thats life


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 11, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Your motherboard is the issue.
> 
> 
> I hear the ep45"T"-ud3p was a disaster almost- people could barly push FSB on the board, enabling ddr3 on that board design made it take a crap on overclocking.
> ...





From what I've seen, unfortunately, you may very well be right.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> LLC is Disabled. NB = MCH CORE? If so, 1.26.



OK, enable LLC then you will get less VDroop and bump your NB up to 1.3.


----------



## hoss331 (Jul 13, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Your motherboard is the issue.
> 
> 
> I hear the ep45"T"-ud3p was a disaster almost- people could barly push FSB on the board, enabling ddr3 on that board design made it take a crap on overclocking.
> ...




I wouldnt go that far, if the T board is setup right it can clock pretty well. Under normal cooling my T board does basically the same clocks as my ddr2 board, both max and stable. It mainly just wants more mch voltage in order to do it.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 13, 2010)

hoss331 said:


> I wouldnt go that far, if the T board is setup right it can clock pretty well. Under normal cooling my T board does basically the same clocks as my ddr2 board, both max and stable. It mainly just wants more mch voltage in order to do it.



What is a safe range for mch voltage on the rp45t?


----------



## hoss331 (Jul 13, 2010)

If you keep a fan on the NB mid to upper 1.4s should be ok.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2010)

hoss331 said:


> If you keep a fan on the NB mid to upper 1.4s should be ok.



Yeah they are 65nm and can take some juice safely with active cooling. More than your 45nm CPU can...


----------



## Carson45 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys found this thread doing a google search. Im very new to overclocking but Im trying to learn.  The part that is confusing for me is the memory.  I dont understand the strapping/latch stuff and what mhz to set it to.  I have corsair 4GB 4x1 6400c4.  I have my q9650 overclocked to 3.6 and I have the memory running at 800mhz with this.  I just put it down to 667 and it worked out.  Ive ran prime95 and my computer is fine with this overclock but I would like to get it up to 4ghz.  

My cpu is at 1.15v at this overclock, the volts is set on auto in the bios I didnt touch it.  Any suggestions if I should change something to get to 4ghz.  My motherboard is a gigabyte p45 ud3l. Thanks for your help


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 27, 2010)

Carson45 said:


> Hey guys found this thread doing a google search. Im very new to overclocking but Im trying to learn.  The part that is confusing for me is the memory.  I dont understand the strapping/latch stuff and what mhz to set it to.  I have corsair 4GB 4x1 6400c4.  I have my q9650 overclocked to 3.6 and I have the memory running at 800mhz with this.  I just put it down to 667 and it worked out.  Ive ran prime95 and my computer is fine with this overclock but I would like to get it up to 4ghz.
> 
> My cpu is at 1.15v at this overclock, the volts is set on auto in the bios I didnt touch it.  Any suggestions if I should change something to get to 4ghz.  My motherboard is a gigabyte p45 ud3l. Thanks for your help



If your Vcore is set on auto, in addition to all other options, its probably over-volting the northbridge and all the other components which is not safe for your hardware. As faras memory, set it manually to default timings and try keeping it under or close to the original clock using the system memory multiplier in your bios.


----------



## Carson45 (Jul 27, 2010)

Here are some screen shots to help on suggestions


----------



## Carson45 (Jul 27, 2010)

Guitarfreak, what should i manually set the vcore to as with the other options?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 27, 2010)

Carson45 said:


> Guitarfreak, what should i manually set the vcore to as with the other options?



Usually, Vcore is always set manually. I set other options to normal and go from there. MCH voltage also helps but you mustn't overvoltage that because you can set fire to your northbridge 

EDIT: you should fill your system specs, Welcome to TPU


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 27, 2010)

Some nice clock's here! Is there much of a difference between the 9550/9650 or is it simply a matter of cost?

Im pondering on getting a 9550 sometime soon but not sure if it's the one to get or not 

Should be quite a step up from my e5200 @ 355 x 10


----------



## Carson45 (Jul 27, 2010)

OK I updated system specs....I really dont know what to set the volts to though, thats my question


----------



## Carson45 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok well I made some changes to my bios, Im still at 3.6ghz but the volts are at 1.07 now. Dropped quite a bit.  My cpu is running way cooler as well too. Going to run prime95 tonight and if all goes well Ill increase it some more tomorrow.


----------



## Carson45 (Jul 27, 2010)

Running prime95 at the moment, my cpu is 13 degrees celcius lower at same overclock as before. crazy.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 27, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091128/Capture036144.jpg
> Also here is my 24/7 stable q9550 overclock, Everything is perfect- and its been running like this for almost a year now.
> 
> I re-did the test and it was stable 100- runs strait at maximum- and it hasnt crashed sense.
> ...




holy shit man that's damn low voltage,
my stupid e0 q9550 needs 1.28750v for a 3.6ghz(8.5x425) oc pff stupid thing, I must I have a crappy mb tough





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 29, 2010)

arnoo1 said:


> holy shit man that's damn low voltage,
> my stupid e0 q9550 needs 1.28750v for a 3.6ghz(8.5x425) oc pff stupid thing, I must I have a crappy mb tough
> 
> [url]http://a.imageshack.us/img121/7024/tempsj.jpg[/URL]
> ...





Mine needs 1.26 to be stable @ 3.60 GHz and i have a ep45t-ud3p


----------



## Triton.se (Jul 29, 2010)

mm67 said:


> I was wondering some of these Gflop readings but using 32-bit mode really seems to cut them down.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36901&stc=1&d=1278879298
> 
> That's how much my chip needs Vcore at full load running at 4.12 GHz. Not much



Don't care about the Gflops.. you're after stability or bench ??? 

If stability, change from Standard to High.

What's OK 10 rounds in Standard, can be trashed in 1min High. The more Memory being used, the more Gflops...and higher risk for error.

Usually, 20-40 rounds High is more like "stable"


----------



## mm67 (Jul 29, 2010)

Triton.se said:


> Don't care about the Gflops.. you're after stability or bench ???
> 
> If stability, change from Standard to High.
> 
> ...



But of course I run with max mem settings when testing for stability, that picture was just to illustrate differences of running in 32-bit or 64-bit mode. And I do think that you can tell something from Gflops, at least my chip always runs about 14 Gflops/GHz when overclocking settings are ok. Too low Vcore for example very quickly shows as low Gflop reading.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 29, 2010)

even that said my phenom II 955be kills yours, just wait tell i get a 8 phase am3 motherboard and push it 4.4ghz will see who's best lol


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 29, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> even that said my phenom II 955be kills yours, just wait tell i get a 8 phase am3 motherboard and push it 4.4ghz will see who's best lol



Actually dosnt.

q9550's have faster architecture then Phenom II's 

If you look at benchmarks, a q9550 is as fast or faster then a Phenom II 940 at 3.0ghz stock clock.

a q9550 is clocked at 2.8Ghz and yet its just as fast as your Phenom II 940 at 3.0Ghz.
So that means. If my q9550 is at 4.0Ghz its just as fast as your Phenom II at 4.2ghz.

And I dont even push my q9550 to run 4.4Ghz 24/7 cause im fine at 4.0Ghz. 

So even if you pump your chip to 4.4Ghz ill just adjust 2 settings automaticly boot at 4.2Ghz and be just as fast

so dont brag sir


----------



## mm67 (Jul 29, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> even that said my phenom II 955be kills yours, just wait tell i get a 8 phase am3 motherboard and push it 4.4ghz will see who's best lol



I did my WPrime run on non optimized Win 7 install, all virus scanners etc running, I think I can also improve my time a little bit when necessary


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 1, 2010)

man, i cant OC on this board for shit. im thinking of going to ddr2 and get myself a ep45-ud3p

EDIT: I dont get it, last month, on the same settings (3.6 GHZ) i want able to pass the standard stress test with the same voltage. Now i can passed on standard and on high.


----------



## 7.62 (Aug 1, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I was very pleased with my Xeon X3370, which was the same exact processor as the Q9650.
> 
> I'd still be using it now in my main rig if it wasn't for the board starting to give out, and having a perfectly good P55 board that I was trying to sell, and MicroCenter's awesome $200 deal on 875K i7s...



Can you game with a Xeon?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 1, 2010)

yes you can


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 1, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Actually dosnt.
> 
> q9550's have faster architecture then Phenom II's
> 
> ...



Very much. Thats why I find it quite a conundrum as to why they compared Phenom IIs with I5s, when PIIs direct competition for price and performance was for a Core2QUad.. which was out ever since 06'


----------

